# Any knitters accidently threw out magazine pattern (WW)



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Apologies to those who think this should be in trivia.
Not trivial to me though. within last couple of months in either WW or Yours magazine there was a children's nordic type sweater, knitted in aran yarn, have yarn, but no pattern does anyone have a copy?

Sue


----------



## elldwin (Dec 3, 2009)

I haven't seen it Sue but have you checked the Internet or Ravelry sometimes they are on there.

Jan


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

elldwin said:


> I haven't seen it Sue but have you checked the Internet or Ravelry sometimes they are on there.
> 
> Jan


Thanks Jan, tried there, it's not on the WW website, but am, almost, certain that's where it was. Really annoying J rarely puts out the recycling bin, but it had been emptied very shortly before I realised the pattern had gone, oh well may have to design my own, very long time since I have done that though.

Sue


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Knitting is never trivial!

Ravelry is a good call, if you are a member. If not, it's well worth joining. It's HUGE and thousands of free patterns.

Good luck with your search.

Mrs Slip (obviously)


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Most magazine publishers are able to sell back issues, have you treed contacting them?


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Pattern*

http://womansweekly.ipcshop.co.uk/shop/knitting-crochet?gclid=COPZ5qP027UCFcrHtAodAX4AQg

Is this the one?

Looks like you can download them but they are a bit pricey.

Sue


----------



## budgie13 (Dec 17, 2010)

suedew said:


> Apologies to those who think this should be in trivia.
> Not trivial to me though. within last couple of months in either WW or Yours magazine there was a children's nordic type sweater, knitted in aran yarn, have yarn, but no pattern does anyone have a copy?
> 
> Sue


Is it this one on the front cover of this ebay auction?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/WOMANS-WE...585488599?pt=UK_Magazines&hash=item589ca9b0d7


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Lots of great ideas, am a member of ravelry, back issue would be a good idea, but am not absolutely certain which magazine it was in. Have found a sirdar pattern at £2.50 which is very like the one i threw out, magazine cost less than £1. Oh well may bite the bullet and pay for it.

Sue


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm still waiting for the Tank Top I ordered from you Sue. :? 

It will be out of fashion by the time I get it. 8O


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

747 said:


> I'm still waiting for the Tank Top I ordered from you Sue. :?
> 
> It will be out of fashion by the time I get it. 8O


Quality never goes out of fashion........ :lol:

Dave


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

747 said:


> I'm still waiting for the Tank Top I ordered from you Sue. :?
> 
> It will be out of fashion by the time I get it. 8O


Better watch what you wish for, no saying what I have in my unfinished projects case :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have found the pattern, bit the bullet and bought it. 2 others to do before I can start it though.
Sue
found some great tank top patterns too 747


----------

